# Long haired labs?



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Is there a such thing?

The people that live next to my grandfather are "breeders" and they just got a long haired lab to start breeding. I haven't seen it yet but my grandfather says it looks more like an irish setter. They are BYBs and are very open about breeding only for the money so i'm sure if they get puppies with long hair they will sale them for around $1200.

Eh.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, there is such a thing, but the long hair happens when two copies of a recessive gene are passed on. So, the dam has to be a carrier, and be bred to a stud that is a carrier. 
It happened to a well respected breeder in the Labrador community, recently:
http://www.gatewaylabs.com/html/long-coated_labradors.html

Those BYB people near you are idiots...too.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Atleast it really is a lab. I wouldn't have been shocked if it wasn't and they were just lying to get more money. They always pass off their inside lab as the mother of every puppy they sale to keep the buyers from seeing how they keep the other dogs...so they are fine with lieing. 

And yes, they are idiots. If I got into everything I saw in the 2 months I lived with my grandfather people here would want to go beat them.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not surprised long coat is in the lab gene pool - it seems a lot of weird stuff lurks in the lab gene pool - but I'd be a little surprised if these people had one.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

They know a lot of other people that breed labs so they might. They only breed AKC dogs so they can say they are CH bloodlines and sale them for more. But if they think more money is in the long coats they may lie. I don't really know.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

They are kind of cute...would they be disqualified from showing in conformation?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

It's not a disqualification, but sould be faulted so heavily as to be disqualified in practice.



> Coat
> The coat is a distinctive feature of the Labrador Retriever. It should be short, straight and very dense, giving a fairly hard feeling to the hand. The Labrador should have a soft, weather-resistant undercoat that provides protection from water, cold and all types of ground cover. A slight wave down the back is permissible. Woolly coats, soft silky coats, and sparse slick coats are not typical of the breed, and should be severely penalized.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Kind of figured.

I think the worst part about breeding for those type of traits is that you never know what other recessive gene is hiding along with it...it just seems like a big gamble to me.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

It could possibly be a flat coat retriever. Though flat coat breeders are prety good at preventing their pups from sliping thru the cracks. You may want to check into your local laws and see if they're required to have a business licsense to sell their pups.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

So they have a long coat gene like rotties do but with rotties its disqualification. how many other breeds have a long coat gene?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> It could possibly be a flat coat retriever. Though flat coat breeders are prety good at preventing their pups from sliping thru the cracks.


Unfortunately, even though we try our best, some do get away from us. There are people out there that do not honor contracts, that lie to get what they want, and that refuse to listen to breed enthusiasts that have been with this breed for decades. It is getting to the point where I hesitate to sell pups to people new to the breed, and that is a shame.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Eris13021 said:


> So they have a long coat gene like rotties do but with rotties its disqualification. how many other breeds have a long coat gene?


No idea, but I think coated weims are outstandingly gorgeous, and I'm not even a huge fan of weims as a breed:
http://www.abkvc.com/long-haired-weimaraner.htm


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> No idea, but I think coated weims are outstandingly gorgeous, and I'm not even a huge fan of weims as a breed:
> http://www.abkvc.com/long-haired-weimaraner.htm


Lol, and I'm the opposite...I love the traditional coat of weims and vizslas much more than the long coat. I think they look goofy.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> No idea, but I think coated weims are outstandingly gorgeous, and I'm not even a huge fan of weims as a breed:
> http://www.abkvc.com/long-haired-weimaraner.htm


Wow, i've seen them before. They are very pretty.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm kind of surprised by the linked story -- I guess that lab breeder knew her dog carried the long coat gene but didn't check to see if the dog she was breeding to did? I can understand having not tested for coat in the first place, but considering she did (for other reasons) and knew...just seems odd I suppose.

Have met a long-coated Rottie (not a mix) -- no opinion on the coat but the dog was great. Read: Kim liked him a lot so I did too.



wabanafcr said:


> It is getting to the point where I hesitate to sell pups to people new to the breed, and that is a shame.


I'm glad you made an exception


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I can't even imagine because caring for labs here for boarding/training you cannot believe the amount of hair dropped from their regular coats.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

wvasko said:


> I can't even imagine because caring for labs here for boarding/training you cannot believe the amount of hair dropped from their regular coats.


It's all an evil conspiracy by the vacuum cleaner companies.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Lol, and I'm the opposite...I love the traditional coat of weims and vizslas much more than the long coat. I think they look goofy.


The groomer in me needs to see some coat  I think the LH weims look a bit softer, and not as intense/starry eyed as the smooth coats.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Hershey's been called a "long haired chocolate lab" a lot, but I never knew those really existed. interesting!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

At some of the Agility trials in our area, there are a pair of long coated Weimaraners. They are quite nice looking and I like that they do not dock their tails.


----------



## tmt199x (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a full blood long haired chocolate lab so they are possible. He is extremely smart and one of the best looking dogs ive ever seen. I get compliments on him regularly. So they do exist and are no different than short haired when it comes to health or learning abilities.


----------



## Rottysrule (Apr 13, 2012)

you can always be thankful that they haven't gotten a tri coloured lab yet( or do they??)...


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Rottysrule said:


> you can always be thankful that they haven't gotten a tri coloured lab yet( or do they??)...


Mismarks do happen occasionally:

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/mismarks.html


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Eris13021 said:


> So they have a long coat gene like rotties do but with rotties its disqualification. how many other breeds have a long coat gene?


Corgis do (both pem and cardi)! *points to Shippo* =D








Also seriously faulted in the show ring, just like with labs.

Whippets do! And man are they gorgeous! 
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_587/1299185812gyhp8n.jpg

German Shepherds:
http://www.schlossfelsenkennels.com/dar/dario_15.jpg

Huskies and Malamutes
http://www.mikulov.org/Rescues/happy pictures/bonnydec10.jpg
http://nicholescritters.homestead.com/WEB_12-31-06_Lets_goooooo.jpg

And I found a small list here of even more breeds!
http://www.vetdnacenter.com/canine-long-hair-test.html


----------



## Rottysrule (Apr 13, 2012)

i would have loved to get a mismark lab love the black and tan look. but didnt really want someone to breed just for the colouring n plus once you have a rotty its hard not to have a rotty in the house


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I have a long haired bulldogge, it happens much along the same lines as the lab and many other breeds. And its funny because my dog comes from Germany and I find in Europe the coated breeds are very accepted unlike North America where its very taboo. But in the bulldogge it is suppose to come from the St.Bernard being used in foundation for the Hermes line Olde English which if you trace my dogs ped back you get mostly Hermes line....

They say that the coated bulldogges have less skin conditions and allergies that are very common in in bulldogges, but I have no idea if that is true or not.

Anyways heres a pic


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes weims do come in a long coat. Its perfectly acceptable in most other countries. Yes they are not dock but that is do to the feathering on their tails. I have really only seen one or two that I like, most have very little feathering and like like something in between long and smooth. And the do not win very often in the show ring, at least in England.

EBs can come in a woolier coat, at which I have three of. Its not a long coat per say but it is longer than what it should be. Looking at history books the do describe EBs with a woolier coat than some but it was not as common. My guys mainly look short coated from a distance but if you get up close and feel you can feel a difference between them and my shorter haired ones.

Vizlas come in a wirehaired, but they are separated into two breeds now.

Afghans come in a smooth coat.

Most smooth coated dogs can throw a wooly/long coated dog given the right combo of genes.


----------

